

The Startup Game: Why a major angel investor is backing online games - dawie
http://blogs.business2.com/startups/2007/07/jeff-clavier-is.html

======
sbraford
I've heard some pretty heavy hitters are jumping into web-based MMORPGs big
time.

Expect to see some YC apps this fall based around games. Speaking of which,
are there any YC game startups? (can't remember offhand)

~~~
rms
Here's a French game that I think is ripe for duplication and scaling.

<http://rms.miniville.fr/> You play by posting your link and your city gets
bigger when other people visit it.

